# new tadpole food



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

Alright, so i have been watching my neighbors reef tank because they are on some meditteranean cruise for a couple of weeks, and to feed the fish i have to cut these small strips of this stuff called "Nori". Its basically like dried seaweed loaded with all of these nutrients, and is actually used to wrap sushi, but the guy who comes into to maintain their fishtank recommended it. So little did i know, I got home like last week and it turns out we use the same stuff to feed our reef tank. So i decided to try and use it to feed tadpoles because its ridiculously cheap and almost looks like dried algae. Sure enough, the tadpoles love it! Once it absorbs some water it sinks to the bottom and they just feed off of it and it doesnt cloud the water at all. And I mean if the fish are eating this as their staple diet, and this is all they have been eating for the past few years than the nutrients must really be in there. The fishtank guy also said that certain minerals in it also help to bring out colors in the fish. You can get this basically at any chinese market place, and i think it was something like 3 dollars for a package of something like 25 big sheets. Just thought i would share..


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

cool, I'll definately check it out...


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

Just make sure you get the UN-seasoned pack


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

I use it for my mantella's it work's great beleive it or not they seem to relish the red algae.


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

Nori is made from a marine macro algae. Specifically the red Prophyra algae. It is a deep purple color and when dried and compressed into sheets it is almost black in color. It is a great food for herbivorous marine fish such as tangs, surgeonfish, and moorish idols. The natural accessory pigments found in this algae are supposed to be a natural color enhancer. Never thought to try it as a food for tadpoles but I think it is worth trying. 
George


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

hmm black? the ones i have are definitely a green and in no way black. Are there different types you think?


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

Yes, I have seen the almost black, Green and a red


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

I love the stuff and if your tad's don't eat it you can :roll:


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Somehow I suspect the tads find it more tasty than we do but you have a point...

For anyone who has ever been to Japan you know what sorts of nasty things they roll this stuff with....having not so fond memories of consuming obento while riding the bullet train from Kobe to Tokyo :roll: But it looks nice 

Bill


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I wouldn't put it as the new, all encompanssing tadpole food... tho I think it might be a good additional supplement to try. Reef fish and mantella tads tend to eat different things that dendrobatid tads, so don't use this as the only source of food! I definately plan to try it for my mantella tads *crosses fingers* tho when I get the chance


----------

